# Persian: that nasty father of hers



## seitt

Greetings,

Today on Iran TV I heard something that sounded like “un baabaa-ye chaapakesh” (اون بابای چاپکش). Would that be correct for ‘that nasty father of hers’?

The context: a man was saying that he got on well with his wife and all her family except ‘that nasty father of hers’.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## pasargadae

Hi,
 (جاکش)That is an insult with different meanings. But in this sentences "nasty" could be a good translataion.


----------



## searcher123

ٓSurely that was not جاكش, because جاكش is a very very bad insult and will not be used in TV at all. جاكش means a person that is boss of prostitutes. If the word was used in I.R.IRAN TV, the director, TV administers and other responsible persons will be really rebuked.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

جاکش  : کسی است که جا و مکان فساد و فحشا (بیشتر جنسی) را در اختیار دیگران می گذارد


----------



## searcher123

Oh I forget it again. If someone assign this insult to a person and could not demonstrate his/her allegation with giving 4 testifier to court, the tongue lashed person can complaining against injustice to court and the foulmouthed person will be punished hardly.


----------



## seitt

Oh dear!

The sad fact is that anyone learning a language will occasionally come face to face with such things.

Fortunately I am in a position to assure you all that no such word was intended by anyone here as the word I heard as چاپکش must be made up of a word like چاپک and the suffix ش which means ‘his, her’.


----------



## pasargadae

so, may be it was: Oun baabaaye Naapaakesh"ناپاک"


----------



## searcher123

Can you tell us the serial name? maybe help.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

And perhapas چابک 

پدر چابکش 
پدر چست و چابکش


----------



## seitt

Many thanks. ناپاک sounds like a real possibility.

As for the serial, it must have been either خانۀ بی‌پرده or برای آخرین بار. Most likely خانۀ بی‌پرده, which is a very respectable serial indeed, so it can't have been anything at all shocking.


----------



## searcher123

IMANAKBARI said:


> And perhapas چابک
> 
> پدر چابکش
> پدر چست و چابکش



I don't think that was چابك too, because the sentence s is negative and normally no one use a positive meaning in a negative sentence. The actor is said that:

من با زنم و خانواده‌اش هيچ مشكلي ندارم؛ مگر با پدر ؟ زنم

I think ناپاك is better for this sentence.

-----------------------------
من فكر نمي‌كنم "چابك" بوده باشد، چون اين جمله بار منفي دارد و معمولا كسي در جمله‌اي كه بار منفي دارد، از واژه‌اي مثبت استفاده نمي‌كند. هنرپيشه گفته است كه:

من با زنم و خانواده‌اش هيچ مشكلي ندارم؛ مگر با پدر ؟ زنم

من فكر كنم "ناپاك" براي اين جمله بهتر باشد.

*@Simon*
I am really inquisitive about the word  Can you upload this part of conversation to the net? If yes, I will listen to it for an exact answer.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> I don't think that was چابك too, because the sentence s is negative and normally no one use a positive meaning in a negative sentence. The actor is said that:
> 
> من با زنم و خانواده‌اش هيچ مشكلي ندارم؛ مگر با پدر ؟ زنم
> 
> I think ناپاك is better for this sentence.
> 
> -----------------------------
> من فكر نمي‌كنم "چابك" بوده باشد، چون اين جمله بار منفي دارد و معمولا كسي در جمله‌اي كه بار منفي دارد، از واژه‌اي مثبت استفاده نمي‌كند. هنرپيشه گفته است كه:
> 
> من با زنم و خانواده‌اش هيچ مشكلي ندارم؛ مگر با پدر ؟ زنم
> 
> من فكر كنم "ناپاك" براي اين جمله بهتر باشد.


Ah, je ne savais pas ce que l'acteur avait dit. Selon le contexte que vous venez de citer, oui, je suis d'accord avec vous ! cela doit absolument être ناپاکش 

آه, من نمی دانستم که هنرپیشه چی گفته, با این اطلاعاتی که شما ذکر کردید, بله منم با شما موافقم  
حتما باید ناپاکش باشد


----------



## seitt

Many thanks.

I've just had a long chat with one of my Iranian friends, and he suggested the word چپ in, for example, با من چپ‌افتاده.

There have been other occasions on which I have mistaken a short A for a long A.

I'm afraid I don't think it will be possible for me to download the relevant dialogue as I am not able to record TV programmes at the moment.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Ne plus être gentil et d'accord avec qqn même s'il a raison = با کسی چپ افتادن
( je crois que vous auriez du ouvrir un autre fil pour cette discussion )


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)I'm afraid (...)



No problem dear!. My suggestion was more for helping.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks.
I would say that we had reached a most satisfactory conclusion.


----------

